

Ask HN: What bank do you use for your startup/small business? - massarog

To those in the USA:<p>I have been with bank of america for 4 years for my personal accounts and I need to get a business account setup for my small business since I just went from DBA to an LLC. What bank do you currently use, and do you have any suggestions as to which bank is the best for businesses?
======
awaage
We use Chase - also got the $200 promotion for opening checking account.
(google this promotion) No complaints yet! I've heard good reviews from ppl
about many of the big banks, though. Choose something convenient for you.

------
veyron
TD Bank. Hands down the best bank.

I set up my business account on a Sunday!

------
bmelton
Navy Federal Credit Union -- if you're eligible, they're amazingly good to
their customers. The main draw for me initially was their extended work hours,
but aside from that, all the general credit union benefits apply, and their
online services are pretty complete.

